# Routing Inlays



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

*TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*

*INTRODUCTION*
.
.

When I started experimenting with using my router for inlays I thought only in the context of straight lines since that was what routers did best. Unfortunately my tastes in designs included Celtic Art especially Knot-work which is mostly curves. These would obviously need some sort of template to guide the router. A cursory inspection of a typical Celtic Knot suggests that they are too complex for a simple template. However a closer examination and study convinced me that some patterns at least had simple Motifs which are repeated several times to form an apparently intricate design.

I intend to demonstrate that the following two fairly complex traditional patterns, one Knotted piece and one Border, have underlying simple Motifs.
.
.


.
.

*MATERIALS*

.
.
.
I used 1cm (about 3/8" ) thick Walnut for the bases. The inlays are PVC strip 1mm thick. These are cut from PVC which is sold here in Europe for edging kitchen tables etc. I used one white, two black and again one white. Obviously the choice of materials is a matter of choice, depending on your choice of router bit diameter and inlay. 
.
.


.
.

*CELTIC KNOT PATTERN*
.
.
.

.
.

This drawing is a fairly typical Celtic Knot, although apparently very complex, if you ignore the over/under aspect you can see that the design consists of an OMEGA shaped Motif repeated twice more after being rotated 60°.
.
.


.
.

The template therefor consists solely of this motif, which is routed then rotated 60°, routed and rotated again, and yet again. Obviously great care is necessary to place the template accurately.

.
.


.
.

The routed pattern should look as above
.
.



.
.


.
.


.
.
.

*CELTIC BORDER PATTERN*
.
.


.
.

This Source is a fairly typical Celtic Border pattern, again the pattern is simpler than it appears at first glance, the motif in this case is the shape cut out in the template below.
.
.
.

</

.
.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/maclegno/4497959165/" title="IMG_2705 by Maclegno, on Flickr">
.
.
.

The routed border should look like this. Again the accurate placing of the template is essential to the success of the operation
.
.


.
.

The inlaying is again straightforward.
.
.



.
.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Awesome breakdown Maclegno. Thanks for setting the stage for the steps you took in working out the process. Clever use of the two tone laminates to get the look of the entwining of the pieces. I love it when you masters of the craft display your work, but it really is a generous bonus when you folks draw it out like this.

David


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Very nice work, I never thought of the repeating pattern, very unique and insightful.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Thats looking good


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


great work! i'd be scared to try this.


----------



## ColonelK0rn (Mar 26, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Very cool work! Thanks for taking the steps to point out what was needed. You make it look so easy!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Fantastic. Thank you for showing this. The triangle one is fantastic and you make it look so simple! Might just have to give this a try.

Thanks for posting.

Scrappy


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Very nice work!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


hey, that's great! I love the idea of using plastic for the inlay portion.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Thank you everyone, especially Autumn who inspired me with her seminal tutorial and showed me how to caption the photographs.
Gerard


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Great work Gerard!


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Thanks Scotsman in Italy:
I am late to the party but will attempt this knot this week
A Scot from Walnut Creek
Bruce


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


TNX again
here are photos of my first efforts.
/Users/brucethom/Desktop/celtic knot2.JPG/Users/brucethom/Desktop/celtic knot3.JPG/Users/brucethom/Desktop/celtic knot1.JPG


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Sorry Bruce, I've tried everthing but I can't view your Photos, Why not put them on YOUR site or Email them to me at
[email protected]
Gerard


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *TWO CELTIC PATTERNS SIMPLIFIED*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Thanks for the pictures
You should check out Lazy larry who makes celtic knot cutting boards very nice
i will send him your photos as well 'he is in australia I think.


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

*MORE CELTIC INLAYS*

*INTRODUCTION*
There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
.
.
*TRINITY*
.
This must be the most ubiquitous and simplest Celtic Knot, yet is still elegant.

.
.

.
.
The template for this is very simple and obvious, but still requires great care in the placing of the three iterations.
.
.


.
.
.
*SQUARE KNOT*

This is a more complex traditional knot, which nonetheless has an underlying simple Motif.
.
.


.
.
I redrew the pattern to suite my taste more. The Motif is a simple "D" shape as shown in red. The template is rotated four times to complete the knot
.
.


.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.
..
*PENDANT*
.
.
This pattern is a little more elaborate and again the Motif is shown in red. 
.

.
.

.For this pattern the template is not only rotated but also flipped over.
.

.
.
.

.

.
.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


thank´s for sharing them with us Gerard
and the thoughs behind the design

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


nice job, i still would be very nervous to try this.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


I like the second design….I think I may try carving it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


The development of your routing technique for these Celtic knots is really coming along well Gerard. Good blog and an interesting subject.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


Very nice! You have become an expert at this! Thanks for the instructions. I am adding these to my "to do list" which is growing.


----------



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


I've always loved Celtic knotwork and your work presents it beautifully. Great job!


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


Many thanks to you all, your generous appreciation makes my efforts worthwhile
Gerard


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *MORE CELTIC INLAYS*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> There is very little new in this Blog, I intend to show more examples of how to analyse, and make templates for, more Celtic Patterns. I should point out that the examples shown here and in my previous Blog are all prototypes and not display-class pieces. Here are three more examples: TRINITY, and what I will call SQUARE KNOT and PENDANT:
> ...


Thank you for the detailed instructions with pics. (the pics help a LOT)

Will have to give this a try.

Scrappy


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

*Something Completely Different*

*INTRODUCTION*
.
.

NOW FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT As they used to say on MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING CIRCUS
While browsing on the Net recently I came across the following Photo (in DEVIANTART.COM an excellent source of design ideas) of a painting containing a metal Celtic brooch. I was attracted by its simple lines. I had previously been toying with the possibilities of using soldering wire as an inlay medium purely as a type of stringing. But seeing this brooch started me thinking that maybe I should be more ambitious. Possibly I could do a Stereo inlay.
.
.

.

*CONSTRUCTION*.
.
First I fashioned the brooch as best I could in soldering wire.
.

.
I then traced the Model onto the inlay base.
.

.
.
I routed my traced pattern by hand using a 2.5mm Dremel router bit. (SEE NOTE BELOW)
.
.

,
,
I superglued the Model in the inlay.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

*NOTE*
.
.

I am indebted to AUTUMN for alerting me to the Stewart MacDonald site (http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Inlay,_pearl/Tools_and_supplies_for:_Inlay,_pearl_cutting/Carbide_Downcut_Inlay_Router_Bits.html) 
where I found small Dremel router bits with 1/8" shanks and, just as importantly, a brass adaptor collet which allows them to be used in a 1/4" router.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Maclegno said:


> *Something Completely Different*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Another great piece Maclegno !

Thank you for pointing out Deviantart Art

And a thank you to Autumn for the tip on getting the inlay size bits and collet adapter from Stewart McDonald.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *Something Completely Different*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


great work, i still would be nervous to try it.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Maclegno said:


> *Something Completely Different*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Cool Gerard. I agree with Autumn that this inlay stuff is addictive. I've gotten the bug too. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Maclegno said:


> *Something Completely Different*
> 
> *INTRODUCTION*
> .
> ...


Many thanks all of you.
Thanks to Autumn in particular for pointing out two gaps in my inlay repertoire, Sulphur and Pewter. Sulphur I had never heard of, looked it up and decided I would prefer trying molten cyanide, anyway if the Bible is right I will have plenty of experience of Brimstone in the future. 
But Pewter…
Gerard.


----------

